# When Doctors Judge Their Obese Patients



## imfree (Jul 23, 2011)

First, do no harm... Here's a great article by Dr David Katz, MD.


----------



## staceysmith (Jul 24, 2011)

What a wonderful article!

My doctor is very...cunty. Which is why I shall be leaving her.


----------



## moore2me (Sep 3, 2011)

imfree said:


> First, do no harm... Here's a great article by Dr David Katz, MD.





staceysmith said:


> What a wonderful article!
> 
> My doctor is very...cunty. Which is why I shall be leaving her.



Thanks for the article Edgar! Dr. Katz should give a mandatory lecture (by internet if necessary) for all new doctors to be before seeing patients. And staceysmith - either fax a copy to your sweet doctor, email it to her, or if you want to be anonymous - snail mail it. Maybe she will soak up some of it that will help future patients.

*And God bless you Dr. Katz, I give you two two thumbs up with snaps !!!! . . . . and roses, and cupcakes, and a poem, and a will name my next kitty after you (Katz the great), and send you a nice email, and will volunteer to help will the next research project of your choice (for free - however it must be done from my home - long distance, I kan write reel good and speeel evun beetter.)* :kiss2:


----------



## imfree (Sep 3, 2011)

moore2me said:


> Thanks for the article Edgar! Dr. Katz should give a mandatory lecture (by internet if necessary) for all new doctors to be before seeing patients....snipped... I kan write reel good and speeel evun beetter.)[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR][/B] :kiss2:



Better watch the spelling, [email protected] Looks too much like FedderSpeak and uhm...er...that thread got locked for some unknown (to me) reason.


----------



## moore2me (Sep 4, 2011)

imfree said:


> Better watch the spelling, [email protected] Looks too much like FedderSpeak and uhm...er...that thread got locked for some unknown (to me) reason.



Me no cause thread to lock down. Me good girl. However, I plead quilty to excessive use of bad comedy.


----------



## moore2me (Sep 4, 2011)

And Edgar,

If anyone asks, I have worked for at least five doctors (PhDs) doing grunt work for assorted research projects for their papers as part of their support team of undergraduate peons. Part of the work was paid and part of it was not - however, now my state disability will not tolerate me working for money without putting my disability in jeopardy. I value my state insurance as much as I value my meager disability check. One of my multiple sclerosis drugs now costs about $20,000 a year. There's no way I could float this without the insurance.

Plus, most of the work I did could either be done over the phone (interviews) or typing and editing or correcting some profs spelling and/or grammar (you think mine is bad - ha!).


----------



## imfree (Sep 4, 2011)

moore2me said:


> Me no cause thread to lock down. Me good girl. However, I plead quilty to excessive use of bad comedy.



Maybe it was bad language, as I wrote most of my posts in TennAlGa and some Arkansans, Virginians, or Kentuckians may have been offended. Enough said.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 4, 2011)

Great article.. thanks for sharing!


----------



## NewfieGal (Sep 14, 2011)

I had my first appointment with my new doctor today (had to call him Dr. today instead of by his first name as I would if we were working) he had all my blood work checked and I think I surprised him cause my cholesterol was perfect nothing wrong with my lipid profile no BP no diabetes well my thyroid was a bit outta whack but that's normal for me... he didn't say anything about losing weight never commented on it but he's that kinda doctor he knows me from work and knows I am in good health despite my size... was nice to go to a doctor who didn't want to consult you for lap band or gastric bypass in the first sentence  think I finally found a good doctor


----------

